# Laparoscopic sacrocolpopexy/ cystocele



## bella2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I don't code GYN very often and I just received
an op report for a Laparoscopic sacrocolpopexy as well as a laparoscopic cystocele and rectocele repair. I'm not finding any codes to accommodate these procedures and was hoping some of our OB coders have seen these procedures before or have advice on the proper coding of these.
Thanks in advance for all your help,
Sandra


----------

